# Is this allowed?



## ICE (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm not sure that the contractor punched holes at the top of this cabinet.  I don't like holes above the bus and breakers and having to remove the plastic guard to inspect the conductors seems like a clue that maybe this is wrong.  Anyway I would like to hear from you.









And yes I noticed the NMC sheath.  Now is it cable or just a piece of sheath being used as a tag?

I googled the panel part # trying to find a drawing but all I could find was the price....$2010.00 at Schneider Electric.....that can't be right can it....a couple more of those and you've got a Toyota.


----------



## peach (Jun 7, 2013)

What's the NEMA classification of the service equipment? I'm not sure MC cable is approved for wet location (like exterior); and you shouldn't be (probably) pulling the panel that says "danger" unless you are an electrician.


----------



## ICE (Jun 7, 2013)

peach said:
			
		

> What's the NEMA classification of the service equipment? I'm not sure MC cable is approved for wet location (like exterior); and you shouldn't be (probably) pulling the panel that says "danger" unless you are an electrician.


  Besides all of that, what do you think about the holes punched at the top?


----------



## gfretwell (Jun 7, 2013)

I imagine the answer is from the manufacturer. Does punching a hole in the top of a 3r enclosure violate the instructions and void the listing?


----------



## electriclese (Jun 7, 2013)

I am not a fan of the wiretie bundling.  Punching holes in top without sealing locknuts or raintight fittings isn't good.  It's not protected from weather by awning.


----------



## ICE (Jun 7, 2013)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> I imagine the answer is from the manufacturer. Does punching a hole in the top of a 3r enclosure violate the instructions and void the listing?


I might find out the hard way.....I wrote a correction


----------



## electriclese (Jun 7, 2013)

Yep. Cite 312.2

They need raintight compression connectors, meyers hub, or some other approved wet location fittings.


----------



## ICE (Jun 7, 2013)

electriclese said:
			
		

> Yep. Cite 312.2They need raintight compression connectors, meyers hub, or some other approved wet location fittings.


Actually, I asked them to change it up and not come in on the top.  It was part of an A/C-furnace--service upgrade.  There were 18 corrections so I will most likely hear from them.  The work and material gives me the impression that the workman do mostly commercial installations; they are likely to be aware of listing requirements.

On the other hand, maybe they just got lucky and don't know much at all.  It's a craps shoot around here.


----------



## electriclese (Jun 7, 2013)

I agree, looks like someone with a little commercial background (unistrut clue) and / or knows just enough to be dangerous.

Make them do it right for sure.  I personally never drill top of such housings w/o using a meyers hub.

On a side note, that's the most expensive homeline panel I think I have seen.  I suppose they were worried about space.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 7, 2013)

Those are meyers hubs.


----------



## ICE (Jun 7, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Those are meyers hubs.


That much I knew.  What I don't know is what I don't know.  I was hoping that you or Dennis would weigh in on the location of the Meyers hubs.  Do you think the install is okay?


----------



## electriclese (Jun 7, 2013)

On a closer look those do appear to be myers hubs.  I suppose that's going to be fine, even if unsightly.


----------



## raider1 (Jun 7, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> That much I knew.  What I don't know is what I don't know.  I was hoping that you or Dennis would weigh in on the location of the Meyers hubs.  Do you think the install is okay?


Why wouldn't it be OK?

Here is the last sentence of 312.2.

"For enclosures in wet locations,raceways or cables entering above the level of uninsulated live parts shall use fittings listed for wet locations."

As long as the fittings are listed for a wet location they can be installed in the top of the enclosure.

Chris


----------



## BSSTG (Jun 7, 2013)

Greetings,

Not getting the pics. From what I'm reading though this section might be helpful in 2011 NEC.

312.2 ... For enclosures in wet locations, raceways or cables entering above the level of uninsulated live parts shall use fittings listed for wet locations.

Although this is in Article 312 it also applies to switchboards per 408.16

I might add that this has been in the Code for a long time as I recall. It does allow for pipes entering the bottom of a switchboard to only have locknuts and bushings if applicable.

BSSTG


----------



## gfretwell (Jun 7, 2013)

Aren't myers hubs supposed to be installed over flanged openings where the raised flange prevents water from draining in the hole?


----------



## ICE (Jun 8, 2013)

raider1 said:
			
		

> Why wouldn't it be OK?Here is the last sentence of 312.2.
> 
> "For enclosures in wet locations,raceways or cables entering above the level of uninsulated live parts shall use fittings listed for wet locations."
> 
> ...


The shield on the inside caused me to wonder if the space the shield protects is off limits.  Beyond that I am curious to know if Square D has listing requirements regarding where a hole can be punched.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 8, 2013)

If those are Myers Hubs then there isn't a violation.  Also weather proof connectors can be used also if there is a sealing locknut on the inside.

It surely looks like NM cable to me with the bare equipment grounding conductor etc.  That is a violation but IMO I think that is a code that should be changed especially if the conduit is installed vertically.  I have seen more water on the floor joists in crawl spaces then you would every see in that conduit.


----------

